# Shuttle SG33G5M und Sparkle Geforce 8800GT



## AktivArne (17. Mai 2008)

Hallo, 
Ich habe mir einen Shuttle zugelegt,
Nun habe ich mir einen Intel Core2Duo E7650 mit 2,66GHz gekauft,
und dazu eine Geforce 8800GT. Da ich mich mit der Onboard Karte des SG33G5M nicht zufrieden geben wollte.

Nun soweit so gut, ich Bau alles ein, funktioniert.
Doch nach ca. einer Woche springt der PC nicht mehr an.
Nur noch bis zu dem Zeitpunkt , bis er einmal alles durchbläst.
Also ganz am Anfang, hab mir nun gedacht, okay, liegt bestimmt am 200Watt Netzteil, neues eingebaut. Nach ca. 2 Wochen wieder genau der gleiche , ich habe zwischen durch , das Betriebssystem gewechselt , von Vista x64 Ultimate, zu Windows XP x32.
Hm vllt. liegst ja daran das die Grafikarte nicht mit x32 klar kommt.
Ich also wieder los Windows Xp Professional x64 gekauft, hat aber auch nicht geklappt. 
Naja nun hab ich mir überlegt, vllt. ist ja die Grafikkarte selbst kaputt, also wieder bin ich los und habe mir eine Zotac Geforce 9600GT gekauft,
doch leider brachte auch dies keine Besserung. Da habe ich an der Bios version gezweifelt, jedoch hat Shuttle auch kein Release rausgebracht, demnach sollte auch das Bios akutell sein.

Nun wollte ich fragen ob jemand ähnliche Probleme hat?
Oder evtl. schon mal von so einem Problem gehört hat?
Kumpel von mir hatte letztens genau die selben Probleme,
doch bei ihm hat sich das behoben als er seine Grafikkarte einmal rausgenommen hat (aus dem PCI-Express Slot) und wieder rein gesetzt hat.


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. Mai 2008)

Erstmal sei angemerkt, dass die Idee, das Hardware mit einem 32Bit System nicht zurecht kommen könnte Unsinn ist ... 

Und dann sind Shuttle PCs aufgrund ihrer größe recht Temperatur anfällig und verfügen über ein extra angepasstes Lüftungssystem. Nun Ist eine Geforce 8800 nicht unbedingt kühl und verursacht zusammen mit der CPU wohl einfach zuviel Hitze. Du hättest dir besser gleich einen Shuttle kaufen sollen, der zu deinen Bedürfnissen passt und mit seiner Hardware auch klar kommt. Und es gibt durchaus Shuttles, die dann etwa eine Wasserkühlung haben


----------



## AktivArne (17. Mai 2008)

Ich habe während der gesamten Zeit war die Gehäuse Klappe nicht angeschraubt.
Die wärme entwicklung müsste eigentlich aussreichend niedrig gewesen sein.


----------

